# how to clip cockatiels nails?



## dstrukd

taking my cockatiels to biweekly vet appointments is getting costly just for their nails, 

i am already able to clip their wings without problem, but their nails grow back every 2 weeks, and i'd like to know how to clip them without hurting the tiel

does anyone have a detailed instructional?


----------



## tielfan

It's helpful to have two people, one to hold the bird and one to do the clipping. The most important thing is to avoid cutting into the vein that's in the nail. If your bird has light-colored nails you can see the vein in good light. If the nails are dark you can't see the vein and will have to guess, but if you just take the very tip of the nail it should be OK. Have some flour, corn starch, or Kwik Stop on hand - if you accidentally nick the vein, you can pack any of these materials into the nail to stop the bleeding.

The nails shouldn't need clipping every two weeks though - that is exceptionally frequent. You might want to ask the vet about why they need it so often, and also have him/her teach you how to trim the nails yourself. A concrete perch in front of a food cup or exposure to some other rough surface will help wear the nails down naturally. Your bird needs to have other types of perches too because nonstop contact with rough surfaces is bad for the feet.


----------



## meaggiedear

Is it okay to use an emory board and just file the tips of their nails? Grey's nails are a mix of black and clear. I've cut one too short before and I just cut the very tip of it. Grey bled and I cried and it was traumatic for the both of us. I read somewhere that I could just file the tips instead of cutting g them. Would this he okay to do? I would feel more comfortable this way if I can.


----------



## tielfan

Yes, it's OK to file the nails. This is a slower process though and if your bird fights the procedure (as most of them do) then you'll have a longer struggle.


----------



## dstrukd

tielfan said:


> It's helpful to have two people, one to hold the bird and one to do the clipping. The most important thing is to avoid cutting into the vein that's in the nail. If your bird has light-colored nails you can see the vein in good light. If the nails are dark you can't see the vein and will have to guess, but if you just take the very tip of the nail it should be OK. Have some flour, corn starch, or Kwik Stop on hand - if you accidentally nick the vein, you can pack any of these materials into the nail to stop the bleeding.
> 
> The nails shouldn't need clipping every two weeks though - that is exceptionally frequent. You might want to ask the vet about why they need it so often, and also have him/her teach you how to trim the nails yourself. A concrete perch in front of a food cup or exposure to some other rough surface will help wear the nails down naturally. Your bird needs to have other types of perches too because nonstop contact with rough surfaces is bad for the feet.


i was hoping there was a youtube video, or some kind of visual aid



my vet office is kind of different, they don't invite us to watch the grooming process


----------



## tielfan

I did a search on youtube and came up with these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IphkCpqfj8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7diIOJ6P4U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIoh7eP_3FI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXPlsXd09FY

There might be more, I stopped looking after the fourth one. I haven't actually watched them so I can't comment on their quality.

If you tell your vet you want to learn how to do it they might teach you.


----------



## dstrukd

tielfan said:


> I did a search on youtube and came up with these:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IphkCpqfj8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7diIOJ6P4U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIoh7eP_3FI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXPlsXd09FY
> 
> There might be more, I stopped looking after the fourth one. I haven't actually watched them so I can't comment on their quality.
> 
> If you tell your vet you want to learn how to do it they might teach you.


i see i see, thank you


----------

